# Repacement of water outlet on 2012 Cruze is supposed to be covered by PT warranty



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The water outlet is covered. Pull her owners manual and warranty manual out and show them. It's very clear that the water outlet is covered.



2014 warranty said:


> Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose.


The 2012s have the same wording.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would this be the lower hole #2 in this drawing?










This is a water outlet for the cooling system, I see in production they put this hose on the radiator first, with the clamp opening to the far left where you can't even reach it. If mine goes, would cut that hose clamp off with my Dremmel after getting a new clamp and face it to the right so you can get at it. Only an 18 buck hose, and with filling the radiator, should take less than an hour. 280 bucks is outrageous.

Course I only get a nickel an hour, not 95 bucks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Outlet is #5.

Rob


----------



## mickey cruzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I contacted the Lunghamer GMC dealership this morning and they stated that the thermostat and or water outlet is not covered but they couldn't explain why. I told them that I had received a message from you that it was covered and I was going to bring in the document to them. They told me there was a special reason it wasn't covered. I need to pick up the car but I don't want to pay for something that is covered by warranty. Can you send them something or me something to verify it should be covered. I'm kind of stuck at this point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mickey, PM Patsy here and have her give them a call to find out exactly what they replaced. The hoses aren't covered, but the outlet connector is.


----------



## mickey cruzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I just got off the phone with service manager at Lunghamer and he states that they do not have a valid code to pay them for this work. I told them I was working with GM to try and get this resolved. I don't show Patsy as a valid contact to PM to. Can you give me her contact name?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mickey cruzer said:


> I just got off the phone with service manager at Lunghamer and he states that they do not have a valid code to pay them for this work. I told them I was working with GM to try and get this resolved. I don't show Patsy as a valid contact to PM to. Can you give me her contact name?


@"*Chevy Customer Care*"


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I had same problem cause the service counter put wrong part numbers in computer said it wasn't covered. Ill try to find the part number on the work order that covered it.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Found it new part number is 25193922



Jewel Red 5 said:


> I had same problem cause the service counter put wrong part numbers in computer said it wasn't covered. Ill try to find the part number on the work order that covered it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The hoses aren't covered, but the outlet connector is.


Yeah. That seems to get a few people.


----------



## chrs5023 (Dec 7, 2015)

so I am having the same problem with my 2011 that has 73000 miles and when I called the dealer they said it wasn't a covered part but it should be???


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

chrs5023 said:


> so I am having the same problem with my 2011 that has 73000 miles and when I called the dealer they said it wasn't a covered part but it should be???


Show them a copy of the Powertrain warranty.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did have to replace the heater hoses in my 65 Buick at around 200K miles, rest was okay, getting hard and stiff. Back then were using a 160*F thermostat.

Jacked that up to 220*F thermostats and went to cheap plastic hoses, does this sound logical?


----------

